# Hgh ?



## musclefreakz (Jan 11, 2012)

I have 10 vials of hgh each is supposed to be 10 i.u's how much BAC water do i mix w/each vial cc's or ml's


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 11, 2012)

Depends on how much you want to administer at one time.. I do 10iu's per day, so I add 1ml of BAC and shoot 5iu's (1/2 ml) in the morning and the other 5iu's pre workout/late afternoon.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mix 1 cc of Bac water and shoot half in the a.m. and other half in p.m. if you want .10 I/ u


----------

